# what to eat



## 67avondale (Mar 25, 2002)

Have just recently been diagnosed with ibs, and wonder where do i start with in relation to diet. What has helped others. please help


----------



## CrystalOne (Mar 23, 2002)

I've just recently been diagnosed with IBS. Nothing has helped me better than Heather Von Vorous books "Eating for IBS" and "IBS The first Year". Believe it or not, I started feeling better immediately after I read her books and started using her diet plan. I have not had diarrhea since Tuesday of last week. Unbelievable --- I usually have it at least once a day, usually more. Hopefully it will help you.


----------



## fire bird (Mar 29, 2002)

Hi, I've had IBS for a few years now, and I was on a weight watchers diet eating protein(white meat mostly)fruit veges, and walking everyday helped.I found the most important thing for me personally was reducing the fat in your diet. In thing like marge,and checking the fat contents on back of tins/packets etc.And that book crystal one suggests, sounds really good. I have just finished looking at that one on line for living with IBS. And I will look at getting it imported into NZ. hope this is of some help.


----------

